# CRS: New Fish and Clean Up Crew has Landed! + Some Cherry Picked Aussie Pieces!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

A nice healthy selection of Fish and Clean Up Crew has landed! Red has also cherry picked and selected some beautiful corals - Including some Australian pieces for the store!

Flame Hawkfish
Fathead Anthias
Square Spot Anthias
Powder Blue Tangs
Rabbitfish
Kole Tangs
Yellow Tangs
Scopas Tangs
Mimic Tangs
Achilles Tangs (approx. 4.5")
Regal Angel (Red Sea)
Flame Angels
Potter's Angels
Flashing Tile Gobies
HUGE/MASSIVE Pistol Shrimp - approx. 5"(see pictures attached)
Foxface
Copperband Butterflies
Clown Triggers
Niger Triggers
Crosshatch Trigger (Female)
Twin Spot Signal Gobies
Small Cleaner Shrimp (especially brought infor Nano and Pico tank hobbyists)
Blood Shrimp
Astraea Turbo Snails
Sea Hares
Nerite Snails
Sexy Shrimp
HUGE Green Carpet Anemone
Rose/Pink Bubbletip Anemones
Designer Clownfish

Rainbow Acan Colony + Rainbow Acan Frags
Coloured Euphyllia - Orange Hammers, Peach/Pink Hammers, 1 Teal/Blue wall Hammer (heads) with GOLD striped stalks
Exceptionally bright (glowing) Wellsophyllia Brain
Orange/Peach Scolymia with green outer ring


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

HI Can you please post pics ofHUGE/MASSIVE Pistol Shrimp - approx. 5"(see pictures attached) and the bubble tips Thanks


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Bubbletip pictures to follow later......


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank You!!!


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm afraid the bubbletips have all been sold.


----------

